# -, ,

## gorchiha

!         ,      -?     -4-2/3069  25.02.2013.,        .     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      -?


 IT  ,    . 
 , ?       ,    ?

----------


## gorchiha

,           ? ..       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   ?    ?

----------


## gorchiha

. ..          ,                .

----------


## .

> IT  ,    .


     .     ,     . ,    -    (DNS, , ),      .  ,   ,    .   -   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   , ,   ,    .        .    ..    ,      ,   ,     ,    .      .




> ?


  ?     ,     ...

----------


## gorchiha

> ?     ,     ...


 

" ,   "N 54-"  "N 103-"          ,     - ,                 ."

  -   ?  ,      .       -         .

     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 





> 


 -  ,    .  -  ,      () -   .

----------


## gorchiha

, ,  .

----------

*gorchiha*, pos- ( )        ,  ,   -    .
    ,        pos-    -    .         .
     ,  %        .   ,           ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  %        .


          ,    ,      ,          .

----------

> IT  ,    . 
>  , ?       ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


      ?

----------

> ?


 10,    ,    . 
       ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ??


         -?

----------


## 77

!   !  !
    ,      .
          .    .
 . ,    ,     .
*  !*
** 1  8     ,     .
 ,         . ..      .
          .
  -     ,               !      ,   ,      .

----------

> !   !  !
>     ,      .
>           .    .
>  . ,    ,     .
> *  !*
> ** 1  8     ,     .
>  ,         . ..      .
>           .
>   -     ,               !      ,   ,      .


      ?? .




> -     ,               !      ,   ,      .


    (   )  "".     ""   "".

----------

> ** 1  8     ,     .


     ,   .       (  ),      (   1 )                 .
       :      .          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""   "".


 ?    "",      ?    ?

----------


## 77

> (   )  "".     ""   "".


 "" ,   ,  ,       ,     ,  .

----------

> ?    "",      ?    ?


 "   ".   (, , )     .                " "  ,      "     "    " "    ..
  -

----------

> ?    "",      ?    ?


,      .   ,       , ..  ,         07.19.
  , !

----------

> "" ,   ,  ,       ,     ,  .


     .                 (  ).        .

----------

> ?    "",      ?    ?


  ?    (   ) -      . 
  -   .
        -     .
   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (, , )     .





> 


   , ?

----------

> , ?


   .    .    .  ?

----------


## .

. 
**,       ,       .        ,         .

----------


## .

**, ,        .      .  ,    :Frown:

----------

> **  .

----------

